# 2gb ram installed, only 1gb showing



## ggmufc (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, so I just put a computer together out of two old machines. But I'm having a problem with the ram (as if it could go smoothly right?)

The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-7N400L, and it has four memory banks. I have four sticks of DDR400 512mb Ram installed, however when it boots up it only shows 1gb in total (during post and when I check system properties).

I have tried switching the order of how they are lined up in the banks, I have tested each stick by booting the system with only one stick installed, and I have done the same with two sticks installed (to confirm compatibility)... and each time they seem to be working fine... except when I put all four in together :upset:

I checked crucial.com to see if it could shed any light on the situation, but it only confused me further:

The following is a list of what our scan was able to detect:
System Manufacturer: NVIDIA
System Model: AWRDACPI
Motherboard Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Motherboard Model: nVidia-nForce2

Your Computer Specifications

* Maximum Memory Capacity: 1572864 MB
* Currently Installed Memory: 1024 MB
* Available Memory Slots: 1
* Number of Banks: 3
* Dual Channel Support: N.A.
* CPU Manufacturer: AuthenticAMD
* CPU Family: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ Model 10, Stepping 0
* CPU Speed: 2078 MHz

512 MB
DDR PC3200
512 MB
DDR PC3200
EMPTY 

Basically telling me my motherboard only has 3 banks.. and 1 of them is empty.. ***..

Well if anyone could point out what I'm missing, or any suggestions for further testing, please help me out.

Cheers.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

According to the manual you must have matching single sided modules when populating DIMMS 3-4. If you're currently using double sided ram or a combination of SS and DS modules that likely why you're not seeing all of the modules being reported.



GA-7N400-L Manual said:


> If memories are inserted on dimm3 and dimm4 at the same time, please note that the memories must be exactly identical in device, type, size and single side. This is enssential to let system
> boot up correctly


http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_7n400pro2_e.pdf


----------

